# Bowtech acquires Excalibur Crossbows



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Say goodbye to another great Canadian company.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

SpiritArcher said:


> Say goodbye to another great Canadian company.


Agreed


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

From my understanding Excalibur was already sold to a fellow north of the boarder. Think it was Florida the buyer came from but not sure. In any case I would be surprised if the customer service that Excalibur owners have experienced in the past will remain the same.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

crkelly said:


> From my understanding Excalibur was already sold to a fellow north of the boarder. Think it was Florida the buyer came from but not sure. In any case I would be surprised if the customer service that Excalibur owners have experienced in the past will remain the same.


Sorry that would be south of the boarder.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Wonder what will happen to the Canadian plant in Kitchener?


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

The founder and now past owner, Bill Troubridge, posted this on the Excalibur forum:

The straight goods on Bowtech and Excalibur

Postby Bill T » Tue Jan 07, 2014 10:47 am
Calm down folks, the sky is NOT falling and Excalibur will not be broken down and absorbed into the Bowtech empire. This sale will help both companies to get better at what they do by combining resources and expertise, and as sister companies the total abilities of the two will exceed the sum of the two separately. Let's face it, they purchased Excalibur for it's strengths, and to change customer service in a negative way would be the same as throwing out one of Excalibur's greatest assets. I see it as far more likely that Bowtech will apply our attitudes to their customer service department to improve their service than any other outcome here!
Out of the entire industry I see Bowtech as the best match for Excalibur. Both companies are committed to producing finest quality archery gear in North America, both are leaders in their areas of expertise. They have no intentions of changing anything drastically here, only improving what we are good at, and at Excalibur business will continue as usual in our Ontario facility.
Let's all relax a bit and have faith please. Excalibur has just released some super new products (I've been hunting with prototypes of the 405 for a year and a half and I LOVE it!) and the future for us is brighter than ever. Also, please remember that Kath and I are still involved in the background with basic direction and new products, and as always, we won't let Excalibur's customers down!


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

That's what he says but Bowtech will do whatever saves them the most money and if that means moving those Kitchener manufacturing jobs down to the states or somewhere else, they will do it without a doubt.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually keeping the company here has some other Benefits, like Bill says this will be good for both parties in the long run, having a base In Canada could help them with distribution, customer service and warranty issues north of the boarder. Bowtech is making some of the best and most tunable products on the market right now! Not to mention the variety in their line up! They have a bow for everyone. Excalibur also has a very solid line up that can meet anyone's need when it comes to a crossbow set up. I for one am very excited about the 405 Mega, what a great late season hunting weapon. The knowledge that can be gained from mergers like this can very lucrative without having to change anything drastically. I aslo know that Bowech as a Company has been working very hard to improve on the customer service side of things, but remember they are still a very young company in terms of age when you compare them to Excalibur or PSE, they have been one of the fastest growing archery companies in recent history.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Possably a larger building in KW to ware house Bowtech supplies also.
That would the best thing.
Would make it easier to get warranty parts from Bowtech then.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sometimes our Canadian gov't is good at incentives to keep companies in Canada ....


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Could not agree more Shaky! Now that's weird )


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bow bandit said:


> Could not agree more Shaky! Now that's weird )


:darkbeer:

No worries Bandit.
Could go either way.
Just looking up


----------



## dfII (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with any of my bowtechs or with their customer service and i live in the middle of nowhere wyoming. My brother did run into an issue with limb finish peeling on his insanity but the limbs were replaced free of charge and very quickly. Maybe i've just been lucky. I could care less about a crossbow until the day comes i am incapable of actually hunting due to physical limitations. Even then i would use a gun.


----------

